# Lets see everyones man room!



## deerbuster

I know yall have some awesome man caves, lets see um!


----------



## Smokey

Posted these before but I don't mind showing them off again  The whole house is a man room


----------



## sinclair1

Thats really nice, I love the cabinets
 Smokey I think the stove has been recalled, I looks like mine and it had a recall that it could turn on by itself.


----------



## wvdawg

I love it!  Well done!


----------



## Crickett

That is awesome Smokey.


----------



## thomas gose

smokey if yall get termites your in deep trouble! very nice looking place!


----------



## olcaptain

*Captain's Quarters*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_pI4Jpg2OAw&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_pI4Jpg2OAw&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Smokey

sinclair1 said:


> Thats really nice, I love the cabinets
> Smokey I think the stove has been recalled, I looks like mine and it had a recall that it could turn on by itself.



No issues with mine...yet



wvdawg said:


> I love it!  Well done!





Crickett said:


> That is awesome Smokey.





thomas gose said:


> smokey if yall get termites your in deep trouble! very nice looking place!



Thanks.  Griz and I are proud of it


----------



## ponyboy

nice place smokey  n cool vid captain.


----------



## walters

*man room*

first 5 pictures are my man room the last 3 are my new closet i just built for my huntin goodies


----------



## SmokinGlock

I love that closet set up! Very nice! 


I've been into fishing for a long time, and I'm big into guns at the moment. I don't have anything against huntin' of course, but I haven't gotten into it save a few short trips with friends and one horrible season of bow hunting. 

But I do have a "man room"...although this 40 year old's "man room" ain't quite what you guys have in mind, I'm sure. . . 







Sure, it looks like a pretty standard living room...but you gotta see my collection of "indoor big boy toys" - 







My xBox live and PS3 nickname may give me away on here, but if any of you older folks ( 25 and up) enjoy playing the FPS Call of Duty Series, we have a clan of about 50 guys that play together once a week - old guys vs. old guys. Send me a FR and I can hook you up with them. Great bunch of guys - alot of laughs when we play together and no crybaby whining. It's also fun to beat( and be beaten by) the "Timmy's" out there. The new Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 comes out in about a month! 

XboX Live and PS3 Gamertag:  _"OwlorNothing"_


I'm hoping that our next move will be to the house we're going to live in for the rest of our lives, and that's when I'll try to dedicate a whole room to nothin' but guns, flyfishing gear and video games. And football. How about that Brett Favre, huh?


----------



## BuckinFish

Heres a post of my bar i put up last year
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=251025&highlight=welcome+bar


----------



## SmokinGlock

BuckinFish said:


> Heres a post of my bar i put up last year
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=251025&highlight=welcome+bar



That's awesome! The shots of your sports area are just what I'm talkin' about! GO DAWGS gear and all!  Nice job. $17!? wow, what a steal!


----------



## eleuthros1

Here's mine...no hunting stuff...but hotrods I do have.


----------



## boparks

This is most of mine


----------



## Texas7mag

Here's part of mine .


----------



## SmokinGlock

Nice rooms! Kinda makes me wish I was a hunter.


----------



## Double J

Here is a few pics of mine.


----------



## j_seph

Guess this would have to be mine


----------



## Reel Time

Her is my just finished man cave. It is for me and my son. He is an avid nascar fan. The deer are small but they mean alot to me. My first buck and then a rack lol. Then a nice 8. Now it is all about the fishing. Two stripers are 25, and 29, the crappie is 3, the spot is 5lbs. It will not compair to some but it is our cave. Oh yea the fishing room is next to the man cave.  My lovely wife made the pillows and the curtains.


----------



## BUGMAN-108

I guess I am with eleuthros on this one. No man "room" but I have a playhouse and a few toys.


----------



## win270wsm

BUGMAN-108 said:


> I guess I am with eleuthros on this one. No man "room" but I have a playhouse and a few toys.



DUDE!!!! LOVE the FORD collection!


----------



## eleuthros1

BUGMAN-108 said:


> I guess I am with eleuthros on this one. No man "room" but I have a playhouse and a few toys.



You still need to sell me that 79' Coupe! 

I didn't know you were on here...


----------



## BUGMAN-108

eleuthros1 said:


> You still need to sell me that 79' Coupe!
> 
> I didn't know you were on here...



Uh oh, now ya got me thinking. Who is this and which 79 coupe? The red one?



win270wsm said:


> DUDE!!!! LOVE the FORD collection!



Thanks man.


----------



## Shug

How many Fords was that 24?


----------



## eleuthros1

BUGMAN-108 said:


> Uh oh, now ya got me thinking. Who is this and which 79 coupe? The red one?


it was the blue one.  It's Brandon, (aka 270 win) on scf.  I'm just messing with ya bro....but I would still buy it oke:


----------



## Harley45

*Mans cook shed*

IT'S NOT WHAT YOU CALL A ROOM, I WOULD SAY IT'S A MAN'S KITCHEN


----------



## BUGMAN-108

eleuthros1 said:


> it was the blue one.  It's Brandon, (aka 270 win) on scf.  I'm just messing with ya bro....but I would still buy it oke:



Cool man how the heck have ya been? I thought you were gonna get it the last time but you told me you had something going on. Just picked up a sweet 82 Capri 351 H.O. 5 speed T-Top, another 84, a 85 and the wife just picked up another 86 this afternoon.



Shug said:


> How many Fords was that 24?



I think that was only 26 which is about 1/2. lol  I know but I swear it was not intentional.


----------



## BUGMAN-108

Harley45 said:


> IT'S NOT WHAT YOU CALL A ROOM, I WOULD SAY IT'S A MAN'S KITCHEN



Dude you have the baddest room I have ever seen. I am planning on doing something like this later this month myself. Saw a few on CMT's cribs and got some great ideas. Glad ya posted pictures and gonna steal a few ideas from yous if ya don't mind.


----------



## Harley45

BUGMAN-108 said:


> Dude you have the baddest room I have ever seen. I am planning on doing something like this later this month myself. Saw a few on CMT's cribs and got some great ideas. Glad ya posted pictures and gonna steal a few ideas from yous if ya don't mind.


THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS. IT'S BEEN A WELL INVESTMENT, DO A LOT OF OUTSIDE GRILLING.


----------



## eleuthros1

BUGMAN-108 said:


> Cool man how the heck have ya been? I thought you were gonna get it the last time but you told me you had something going on. Just picked up a sweet 82 Capri 351 H.O. 5 speed T-Top, another 84, a 85 and the wife just picked up another 86 this afternoon.



I like those 4 eyed Fox bodies!

You still have that blue one available?  I was finishing the nova that winter so my play money was tied to that.  It ended up being more of a show than go car...still ran low 12's on motor...and I got it on Passtime when they were at Atlanta Dragway.

Couple-a-pics.






On TV-





Last one-me talking to Paige...yes, she's that attractive in person too...


----------



## whitehunter

Bugman, nice collection. I am tat2darmygirl's brother and gone in 5's soon future bro in law michael. im whitestang96 on the scf.


----------



## Fro1911nut

BUGMAN-108 said:


> Uh oh, now ya got me thinking. Who is this and which 79 coupe? The red one?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.



U the same Bugman from MPH?


----------



## BUGMAN-108

whitehunter said:


> Bugman, nice collection. I am tat2darmygirl's brother and gone in 5's soon future bro in law michael. im whitestang96 on the scf.



Too cool. Small world huh?



Fro1911nut said:


> U the same Bugman from MPH?



Yes Sir just haven't wandered out that way for a while.


----------



## whitehunter

yep


----------



## OfcBanks

Lets see more man cave pics. I am planning for mine now.


----------



## guntrader33

Me too keep this going


----------



## gdaagent

I'm jealous. I gotta need one of those.


----------

